# Masters Golf on CBS-HD! SURPRISE!!!



## chasby (Jan 9, 2006)

Having planned to watch the Masters on CBS-HD over the weekend, I thought I'd check out the 1st round on Thursday, Apr. 6th. on the USA channel. It was in progress in Standard Definition and after viewing for a while I decided to check the program guide for the CBS-HD channel. As expected the guide indicated that the standard weekday line-up of "non-discript stuff" was in progress. Out of curiosity I clicked on the program in progress and WOW!!!!!
There was a beautiful HD live coverage of the Masters. 
Same thing happened on Friday, Apr. 7th.!!!!!
Anyone out there know why Dish didn't bother to let anyone know about this HD coverage??? 
chasby


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

CBS-HD network carried USA feed on Thursday and Friday. Not all affiliates carried it. 
The part I liked the best was "56 minutes of program content per hour", that won't happen today when CBS is the primary network.

Walt


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

The Masters is also being broadcast live on the UNI-HD channel this morning. Anyone with the HD pack should have this channel.

The guide says the Winter Olympics is what should be on, but I happened to notice they were actually showing the Masters.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Presence said:


> The Masters is also being broadcast live on the UNI-HD channel this morning. Anyone with the HD pack should have this channel.
> 
> The guide says the Winter Olympics is what should be on, but I happened to notice they were actually showing the Masters.


Thanks, CBS hadn't mentioned this to my knowledge.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

CBS did mention this at the end of their broadcast yesterday. It actually started on UNIHD at 7:45 this morning (CBS said 8:00 so I missed recording 15 minutes), and I'm hoping it goes until CBS picks it up at 2:30 CDT.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

CBS-HD East has carried Thursday and Friday Masters the last few years. Nice this year to have the UNI-HD available too. Augusta National is really spectacular in HD. Wish CBS would carry more golf in HD. They did a whole summer a few years ago but have never done it since.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I watched Masters final round on CBS-HD, and I'm not even a hardcore golf fan. I only watch the Ryder Cup once in 4 years. I got it from a cheap indoor antenna and a native ATSC receiver, not even any DISH involved. Man, I was simply blown away by the stunning picture quality, what stunning beauty of the golf course and the vegetation/flowers, water, and deep details of the crowds. I was completely knocked out by the picture quality of this event. Fantastic job, CBS-HD!!!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

How 'bout them ads?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Golf ran 45 minutes into prime time programing. Then CBS did their usual thing and ran everything 45 minutes late, rather than cut the first 45 minutes off that stupid muck raking show, the video inquirer, 60 minutes.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

jerryez said:


> Golf ran 45 minutes into prime time programing. Then CBS did their usual thing and ran everything 45 minutes late, rather than cut the first 45 minutes off that stupid muck raking show, the video inquirer, 60 minutes.


One of the few honest news story shows on TV


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> One of the few honest news story shows on TV


Aren't they the ones who coined the phrase, "Fake But Accurate"? :lol:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> One of the few honest news story shows on TV


Maybe by todays standards, but I'd consider "honest" to be one heck of a stretch! They're as guilty of sensationalism and hiding their opinion as fact as the rest of their news department.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

I understand the difficulties of showing golf in HD, but wow is it awesome:eek2: . Augusta National is such a beautiful course, made for HD you could say.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

bulldog200024 said:


> I understand the difficulties of showing golf in HD, but wow is it awesome:eek2: . Augusta National is such a beautiful course, made for HD you could say.


Frankly I don't understand the difficulties other than needing a lot of HD cameras. I remember when CBS first did the Masters in HD. They had to do 2 separate productions - one SD and one HD. Now that was difficult.... and expensive. But today they can produce it in HD and downconvert for SD so it's just a matter having the HD cameras there. Either they are committed to HD or we should all sell our expensive HDTVs and go back to SD, maybe even trade down to black and white. If the TV industry is not going to commit to HD up front, why should consumers?


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

BillJ

I completely agree with you. I was just refering to the amount of cameras for golf coverage vs. other sports and shows in general. I have no idea how CBS does it, but I assume that they have more than one camera on each hole. And for that matter, more on the par 5's, less on the par 3's. Maybe 3 on the par 5's, 2 for par 4's and 3's. So a typical course may have.....

5 par 5's
5 par 3's 
8 par 4's 

For a total of 41 camera's, which i am guessing is on the conservative side. A basketball game may use 5?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

CBS has been doing the Masters in HD since 2000, with a single production for both HD/SD started in 2003.



> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=655828&highlight=Masters
> 
> In the largest HDTV golf production, CBS Sports will utilize 54 high definition cameras including, for the first time, 10 hand-held HDTV cameras.


CBS did a number of HD broadcasts in 2004 before scrapping some stuff late in the season (except for the PGA Championship). They didn't do any in 2005 because of lack of sponsorship and the fact that all the handheld cameras were in SD widescreen...


----------

